# موقع كيف تنتج الاعمال بنفسك



## الجناحي (10 مارس 2008)

في هذا الموقع شرح بكيفية القيام بأعمال خاصة في المنزل, الحديقة و السيارة

http://www.doityourself.com


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, وفعلاً تصفحت الموقع, وهو موقع أكثر من رائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------

